# Carb Cleaner is great for ..



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Killing yellow Jacket & wasp nests.

The house next to us is vacant, and the carport had 4 big wasp nests. So after layering up this morning, I got a can of Super-Tech [Walmart] carb cleaner, with the red plastic straw that goes in the nozzle.

Sprayed the nests while the wasps were still mostly sleeping, and bingo, they dropped to the ground. Somewhat cheaper than buying the regular hornet/wasp killer sprays, though not quite as long a reach.

Since I have some allergic reaction to bees & wasps, I don;t want them around.

Of course, when I see how fast the carb cleaner kills the wasps, I think about how bad it is to spray it on my skin or inhale some of the overspray. Which is why I try to use gloves almost every time I do car cleaning and such.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Good post, thanks. Now what do I use to clean the mud residue off the stucco once I have scraped the nests off? I have a Shark Pocket Steam cleaner and was planning to use the little brush, but maybe there is some magic solution that will make the job easier?


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Pine-sol in a spray bottle kills wasps and yellowjackets also, and smells a little better


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I fully understand that your very life may be in danger from the stings. If it were me I just don't know if I would have the nerve to trespass onto other property and use carb cleaner on a carport know that if it is painted it might breach the paint coating and cause it to come off exposing galvanized or bare metal. Would be a tough call for me I think, but then again if I had the allergic reaction like you folk it might make a big difference in my thoughts.


----------



## randy11acres (Aug 29, 2009)

So is Brakeclean


----------

